# اختيار المعدن المناسب



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء افادتى عند اجراء تنفيذ اى تصميم على المعادن كيفية اختيار المعدن المناسب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو الافادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م حيدر الشامي (17 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو الاسراع*

الاخ م محمود جمال ابحث عن كتاب تصميم واختيار المواد اذا كانت لديك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ارجو المساعدة العاجلة لاني في غاية الحاجة اليه. وكذلك من جميع الاخوة المهندسين.

تصميم واختيار المواد الهندسية
desgin and selection of materials
 
اخوك من العراق
م حيدر الشامي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (18 فبراير 2009)

*رابط الكتاب الذى تريدة*

:73::15:http://rapidshare.com/files/74533689/0750661682.pdf


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (19 فبراير 2009)




----------

